# "Für Web Speichern"-Dateien mit nichtlateinischen Zeichen ?



## »KømêK« (18. Januar 2005)

HI,

Ich benutze Photoshop nun schon ziemlich lange aber das Problem hatte ich bisher noch nie. Undzwar habe ich eine Website Designed und die Slices gesetzt. Danach wollte ich "Für Web Speichern" Hab Bilder + HTML gewählt und die Slices als Jpeg eingestellt. Hab den Zielpfad angegeben. Wenn ich nun auf Speichern gehe sollte man normalerweise davon ausgehen das Photoshop nun Die Website speichert. Aber es kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der das steht : "Einige Namen der zu Speichernden Dateien enthalten nichtlateinische Zeichen. Diese Zeichen sind mit einigen Web-Browsern und Servern" das war die Nachricht die mir mein Photoshop unbrauchbar macht. Neuinstallation hat nichts genutzt darum meld ich mich nun hier und hoffe das jemand das Problem kennt und mir schnell helfen kann das ich wieder weiterarbeiten kann.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
»KømêK«


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich sollte diese "Standardmeldung" Photoshop nicht ins K.O. bringen, weil sie weißt eigentlich nur darauf hin, das deine Datei ein "ungültiges Zeichen enthalten hat, das einige Webserver nicht unterstützen ( z:B.: ä, ü, ö, _, -, ß und ähnliche....).

Sollte PS wirklich nicht mehr wollen, versuch es auf Standardwert zurückzusetzen, wie das geht steht an vielen Stellen im Forum.

Spricht du "Nur" von deiner Datei (PSD), dann benenne diese um!


----------



## »KømêK« (18. Januar 2005)

Hmm danke schonmal für die Antwort..
Das mit dem äöü und so ist mir alles bekannt. 
Ich kann nur leider in keiner einzigen Datei eines solcher Buchstaben finden.

Aber das mit dem Zurücksetzen werd ich grad mal versuchen das könnt villeicht helfen.
Danke

»KømêK«

------------------------------------------
Habe das nun ausprobiert mit dem Zurücksetzen "Strg + Alt + Shift" und dann Photoshop gestartet und dann auf Einstellungen löschen. Und es funktioniert leider immernoch nicht .
Nunja wenn also jemand noch ne Idee hat wär echt nett.
Ich habe auch einen Screenshot von meiner Fehlermeldung mal auf mein Webspace geladen vll kommt es ja jemandem bekannt vor oder er sieht eine falsche einstellung *hoff*
http://yamcross.ya.funpic.de/problem.html

»KømêK«


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2005)

Wie heißt denn die Datei?
Zur Not könntest Du sie auch hier hochladen, so dass wir da selber mal einen
Blick drauf werfen können.

Gruss


----------



## ste7seven (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem und es liegt wirklich am Dateiname, es kann aber auch
am Name des Ordners liegen. So war es bei mir. Habe erst im Nachhinein gemerkt,
dass ein ü im Name meines Ordners vorkommt.

gruß Steven


----------

